# disque de démarrage plein ?



## espoirx (2 Avril 2012)

bonjour,
j'ai un mac book air depuis avril 2011
depuis quelques jours il m'affiche au démarrage ou bien au retour de veille " votre disque de démarrage est saturé vous devez supprimer des fichiers"...
qu'est ce que ça veut dire ?
je suis sous mac OS10 version 10.7.3, je tourne avec Lions que j'ai téléchargé sur le site apple quand ils nous l'ont annoncé ( plusieurs mois donc)

que puis je faire ?

merci d'avance

espoirx


----------



## Sly54 (2 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,



espoirx a dit:


> " votre disque de démarrage est saturé vous devez supprimer des fichiers"...
> qu'est ce que ça veut dire ?


Je crois que le msg est clair : tu dois supprimer des données de ton disque dur 

Un petit coup d'oeil sur "A propos de ce mac", pour voir l'encombrement de ton dd. Ne pas oublier de vider la corbeille après suppression des fichiers.


----------



## espoirx (2 Avril 2012)

je crois que je n'ai jamais vidée ma poubelle
j'y vais de ce pas


----------



## Sly54 (2 Avril 2012)

espoirx a dit:


> je crois que je n'ai jamais vidée ma poubelle


t'inquiète, tu n'es pas le seul


----------



## djiko (3 Avril 2012)

Il y a aussi le soft CleanMyMac qui fait des merveilles niveau gain d'espaces en supprimant les fichiers caches et non utilisé, et vide accessoirement la corbeille si besoin.


----------



## nikomimi (3 Avril 2012)

Toi tu va te faire taper dessus a recommander ce logiciel. :love:


----------



## djiko (3 Avril 2012)

Ah bon, pourquoi ? (Je l'utilise alors autant savoir si je fais une connerie)


----------



## Larme (3 Avril 2012)

Si tu sais ce que tu fais, ça va...
Mais vu que le créateur du topic ne semble pas trop savoir ce qu'il fait, vu la question relativement simple (tout le monde n'est pas forcément ultra-calé en informatique), je déconseillerais également l'utilisation de ce logiciel.


----------



## Powerdom (3 Avril 2012)

Je rejoint Larme sur ce sujet. 

Un exemple icii


----------



## subsole (3 Avril 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Si tu sais ce que tu fais, ça va... (....)


Lorsqu' _on_ sait ce que l'_on_ fait, _on_ a pas besoin de CMM et consorts, donc aucun intérêt dans tous les cas.


----------



## djiko (3 Avril 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je rejoint Larme sur ce sujet.
> 
> Un exemple icii



CMM supprimé, merci en tout cas, je savais pas, heureusement que je l'utilisais pas souvent.


----------



## Christo75 (12 Août 2012)

Bonjour
J'ai le même problème sauf que l'ordi ne démarre pas !
J'ai le message suivant "votre disque de démarrage est saturé vous devez libérer de l'espace "
Sauf que le trakpad et le clavier ne repond pas , que message disparaît puis je tombe sur un fond gris et rien d'autre !
Autrement dit je l'ai plus la main sur l'ordi
C'est un MacBook air
Merci de m'aider


----------



## Larme (12 Août 2012)

Démarrage en mode _Single User _et jouer un peu de la commande _Terminal_ ?


----------



## Christo75 (12 Août 2012)

Et qu'est que la commande terminal !?
Que doit je faire une fois en mode single user 
Root : ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h31 ----------

Je viens de comprendre le jouet avec le terminal
Sauf que mon problème est de devoir supprimer des fichiers afin de faire de la place au démarrage mais comment le faire en mode single user ? 
J'ai lu qu'avec la commande rm je pouvais supprimer des fichiers mais si je n'ai pas de noms exact du fichier je suis embêté ?


----------



## Larme (12 Août 2012)

ls : affiche les fichier du dossier dans lequel tu te trouves.
cd : pour te déplacer
. : dossier acuel
.. : dossier parents
Exemple :
cd .. : remonter dans le dossier parent
cd ./Documents : aller dans le dossier document (que tu as pu voir via un ls par exemple).


----------



## Christo75 (12 Août 2012)

Je comprends pas !
Tout ce que je fais il repond "No such file or directory"
Exemple
Je souhaiterais supprimer des films pour faire de l'espace
J'ai un dossiers Films
cd ./films pour pouvoir m'y diriger mais tjr la même réponse


----------



## Larme (12 Août 2012)

Alors...
Le _Shell_ est sensible à la casse (en bref, si y'a une majuscule, il la faut obligatoirement)...
Maintenant, quand tu as fait ton _ls_, tu as bien vu _Films_ ?
Parce que si tu as un dossier _Films_, mais qui est dans _DossierA/DossierB/Films_, et que tu te trouves dans _DossierA_, bah, il ne pourra pas y accéder comme ça. Il faut faire _./DossierB/Films_...


----------



## Christo75 (12 Août 2012)

Mon dossier films est sur mon bureau


----------



## Larme (12 Août 2012)

Ok...
Donc normalement :
_cd /Users/TonNomDeSession/Desktop_ , suivi d'un _ls_ et tu devrais trouver ton dossier film...


----------



## Christo75 (12 Août 2012)

Alors j'ai capté comment me deplacé et je suis dans mon dossier film 
Il ne me rest qu'un problème , lorsque j'ai un fichier dont le nom contient un "espace" je suis coincé il ne le prends pas en compte !
Exemple 
Pour supprimer un mp3
rm Marie - bubbly.mp3
Même chose j'ai voulu entrer dans un dossier /Vuze Downloads mais à cause de l'espace pas moyen !
Sinon autre question ! Qu'est ce qu'un .localized !?


----------



## Larme (12 Août 2012)

Soit sur mets un \ avant l'espace (en bref, ça empêche d'interpréter un caractère spécial), ou tu peux entourer le nom de guillemets...


----------



## Christo75 (12 Août 2012)

j'ai capterait les histoires d'espaces 
Dernière étape ! Comment confirmer la suppression d'un fichier !?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2012)

EDIT : Damned, trop tard


----------



## Christo75 (12 Août 2012)

Je dois donc écrire EDIT pour confirmer !?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2012)

Non non non  : "EDIT" veux dire que j'ai édité mon message pour le supprimer, car il faisait double emploi avec une réponse de Larme


----------



## Christo75 (12 Août 2012)

Ok
Bon alors moi j'ai toujours pas réussi à supprimer les fichiers !
En fait que faut il faire au juste !?
rm Marie.mp3
Ne suffit pas Parce qu'il m'ecrit toujours override rw-r--r-- 581/staff for Marie.mp3 ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h12 ----------

Je réponds par un Yes ou un y évidement mais pas de résultait 
Il me dit read-only file system
Je suis désespéré ! Le fichier est toujours la !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2012)

Je ne sais pas si c'est ta demande : 

Suppression du fichier depuis le terminal :

sudo rm -rf /Users/tasesssion/Desktop/Marie\ -\ bubbly.mp3

La syntaxe pour le fichier : Marie - bubbly.mp3 a été fournie par mon terminal, donc c'est la bonne.

NB : il y a un espace après le f de rf.

Desktop si le fichier est sur le bureau, sinon mettre l'emplacement exact.


----------



## Christo75 (12 Août 2012)

C'est ce que je fais mais il a tjr cette satané question !
Puis quelque soit le réponse que je donne il me dit read-only file system

Et le fichier est tjr la !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2012)

Pas compétent pour t'aider d'avantage,  je croyais que cette commande supprimait tout fichier sans condition de droits sur ce fichier.


----------



## Christo75 (12 Août 2012)

Ok mais tu pense que c'est une question d'autorisation ?
Qu'il me manque un password quelque part ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2012)

Je ne connais pas le fonctionnement du terminal dans ton cas (single user).

"read only file system" suggère que tu es dans une situation où tu ne peux que lire, et pas effacer.

Il faut la réponse de quelqu'un qui sait...

Dans l'utilisation classique du Terminal, tu entres la commande, puis touche Entrée, il te demande : "Password :"

Tu tapes ton mdp (qui n'apparait pas dans la fenêtre), touche Entrée, et pfou......


*EDIT* : commence par entrer : mount -uw /
Touche entrée.

Ensuite :  sudo rm -rf /Users/tasesssion/Desktop/Marie\ -\ bubbly.mp3    devrait marcher

Mets le bon chemin pour le fichier.

Source : http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=53509


----------



## Christo75 (13 Août 2012)

Je n'ai pas d'autre choix que d'être en single user car l'ordi refuse de s'allumer !
Donc aucun password ne m'est demandé


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2012)

As-tu lu et appliqué le contenu de l'EDIT ?

Démarrage en Single User.

Saisis : mount -uw /

Touche Entrée.

Et tu pourras faire ce que tu voulais.


----------



## Christo75 (14 Août 2012)

super j'ai enfin réussi !!
Je suis au fin fond du Nicaragua et j'ai enfin pu récupérer mon ordi VOUS me sauvez la vie !
Merci les mecs vous êtes des chefs !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 pour ce qui liront ce sujet : est-ce "mount -uw /" qui a réglé ton problème, ou bien as-tu fait autrement ?


----------



## Christo75 (14 Août 2012)

Oui c'est bien "mount -uw /" qui a résolu le problème !


----------



## fahdl (16 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai pratiquement le même problème sur mon macbookpro, j'ai essayé votre méthode mais j'arrive pas à accéder à mon bureau, j'ai un disque dur de 500 GO et mon OS X ne démarre plus. J'ai vraiment besoin d'aide je veux supprimer mon dossier qui se trouve sur mon bureau qui contient des films dont j'ai plus besoin.. 

j'ai pu rentrer dans mes fichiers grace à cette commande : ls /Users/macbookpro/Movies 
et j'ai vu ce que ce dossier contenait mais j'arrive pas à supprimer ça me donne après la commande : sudo rm -rf..... ce message : rm : illegal option -- /
unlink file


H E L P !


----------



## Larme (16 Novembre 2012)

Tu as fait le _mount_ ?


----------



## fahdl (16 Novembre 2012)

oui bien sur, ça me donne la liste des fichiers existant la dedans mais j'arrive pas à supprimer


----------



## Willow37 (29 Janvier 2015)

sur photoshop j'essaye de recadrer une grosse image selon une certaine résolution, il me dit "impossible disque de démarrage plein" euh j'ai 87 Go de libre sur mon ssd...


----------

